# Should I make a tooth gap in my teeth?



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Melanie Martinez has one and I don't I heard it's a symbol of beauty and individuality so should I hammer a nail I between my teeth it probably won't hit my gums and make me bleed so no worries but should I go for the tooth gap or is that weird


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

sorry but why would you do that? i've been trying for _years_ to get rid of my tooth gap. although it might make her special, you're ok the way you are, no need to change yourself, especially something like obtaining a tooth gap. and it'll ruin your gums if you don't do it professionally. so don't try it. unless you're ready to suffer the consequences in the future. and yes that'd be weird lmao


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Velour said:


> sorry but why would you do that? i've been trying for _years_ to get rid of my tooth gap. although it might make her special, you're ok the way you are, no need to change yourself, especially something like obtaining a tooth gap. and it'll ruin your gums if you don't do it professionally. so don't try it. unless you're ready to suffer the consequences in the future. and yes that'd be weird lmao


I heard beauty is pain tho so you have to give something to get something


----------



## Aniko (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't. That's a very bad idea.


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

lol go ahead
set a example of stupidity


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys it's not stupid I heard that many girls do it


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

Uhh i haven't heard of anyone doing that but if you want to then go ahead - just be prepared for any consequences


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

I just want to know if others will think it's weird


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

the tooth gap? or driving a nail between one's teeth?
I'm not really a fan of either.

and look you don't need a specific feature to be "beautiful" or "unique" :'D you're probably already fine with just being you


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 21, 2016)

... yes, I think it's weird. Disturbing, actually. If you're serious, I suggest looking up injuries to front teeth from blunt force - the kind you'd need to apply to move teeth. Those pictures aren't pretty, and nor would the results be if you were to attempt this.

The only way of moving teeth around without damaging them, their roots, or the gums, is by using braces and taking things very slowly. I had my braces for almost 2 years, and plates for another 18 months after that. 

Oh. Time itself might eventually give you a gap between your front teeth. That's quite common as teeth naturally spread out as you age, creating gaps where there had been none in many cases.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

riummi said:


> the tooth gap? or driving a nail between one's teeth?
> I'm not really a fan of either.
> 
> and look you don't need a specific feature to be "beautiful" or "unique" :'D you're probably already fine with just being you



For some reason I feel like that's a lie but teeth gaps are beautiful and I'm not thanks for the kind words guys but my mind is set the next time I post I will be less ugly


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

people spend thousands of dollars on braces to solve that

why would you damage your gums and do that
unless this is a troll thread, which .. is a big possibility

im pretty sure when she said its beautiful and unique, that if you have it embrace it, doesnt mean go hammer your teeth


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> people spend thousands of dollars on braces to solve that
> 
> why would you damage your gums and do that
> unless this is a troll thread, which .. is a big possibility
> ...



You guys might be right actually I could file my teeth to make them thinner and create a gap


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> You guys might be right actually I could file my teeth to make them thinner and create a gap



or just ask someone to curbstomp you


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 21, 2016)

Hammer a nail between your teeth? How can you even think of doing that? I mean a dentist scares me enough but trying to force something like that on your own?? You should probably talk to a doctor about that instead of deciding to do that on your own if you are being serious. It will hurt and you can seriously damage your gums and that can lead to so many problems. Not all pain is beautiful, and if you dont agree so be it.

Just think about your health before your image. Im sure you are already beautiful. Those other girls who forced the gap like you said, I feel bad for them


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

I feel like if the reason you want to do it is because other people are doing it, then it's a bad idea. Don't slip into that "I want to be like everybody else" even though most people don't do that. Tooth gaps aren't a sign of beauty, and Melanie was probably born with hers. If you weren't born with one, consider yourself lucky. Braces suck. And if you have had braces, why would you waste all that money just to screw your teeth up again? You're teeth are good how they are now, and they are a part of your individuality. I suggest you _don't_ bring a hammer and nail to your teeth.





Or do and **** up your mouth that's not my problem


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

Isn't her teeth gap natural? She made it look good because that's what she was born with naturally made it beautiful because that's all her.

You're just going to make your teeth look like you're homeless.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

a tooth gap that is forced _will_ be ugly. think about all the gum damage that you'll show when you smile, and the indents of the nails. it might even chip your tooth. don't do this.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Omg guys wtf do I do I can barely type I'm bleeding everywhere I like chipped my tooth and the nail is in my ****ing gums right now it hurts so much what do I do I'm home alone


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

Lol! Good


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

i have a toothgap and its one of the reasons i dont like to smile in public, i dont recommend ever getting one


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Do I call 911?!!!?!!?!!??? My bathtub is turning brown


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if this is a troll thread, which is likely 0_0


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

nah ull be fine


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm actually really confused.
I'm absolutely _sure_ that no one would be
actually that... well, ignorant that they would
actually try to achieve a gap between their teeth
with brute force. You're right; it would make you
'unique', just not in a good way.

I really, _really_ hope that either they're joking
or just bluffing. Maybe a troll.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Vizionari said:


> I'm starting to wonder if this is a troll thread, which is likely 0_0





Elin said:


> nah ull be fine


If you say so do I need to put like ice on it or remove the nail I think the nail is rusty isn't that bad for your body?????


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

HELP ME


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> HELP ME



wake her up
_wake her up inside_


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> HELP ME



Did you try to make a teeth gap too btw nice dog filter  I feel really light headed and my vision Suisse getting blurrey


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

no i just cant im laughing so hard


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

why would it be turning brown??
*that should take awhile


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Me blood I thinke i think I might get titisours from the rust on the nail righty?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 21, 2016)

Position a screwdriver in the desired area, get a hammer, and knock the hammer into the screwdriver until you either realise your stupidity or you have succeeded in your physically disastrous goals. Good luck!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

hol' up hol' up  looks &#55357;&#56384; like we got a master &#55356;&#57235; memer &#55357;&#56376;&#55357;&#56376;&#55357;&#56376; over here &#55357;&#56392;&#55357;&#56392;&#55357;&#56392;&#55357;&#56425;&#55357;&#56425; hold on to your &#55357;&#56409;panties&#55357;&#56409;ladies!&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56449;****bois better back the hell up this absolute &#55357;&#56896;&#55357;&#56896;&#55357;&#56896; maaaaaadman!!1! &#55357;&#56441; all you other aspiring &#55356;&#57149;&#55356;&#57149; memers&#55357;&#56445;&#55357;&#56443;&#55357;&#56448; mmmight as wwwell give up! &#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;&#55357;&#56398;cuse &#55357;&#56393;this guy&#55357;&#56392;is as good &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;as it gets! &#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56399;&#55357;&#56889;&#55357;&#56889;


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Guys please be serious don't try this at home I'm in the worst pain in my life and I might get titisours


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Guys please be serious don't try this at home I'm in the worst pain in my life and I might get titisours



lol good job! ;}


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm too afraid to pull out the nail can someone give tips??????? PLZ IT HURTS


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

its ok just breathe!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 21, 2016)

just use a sharpie and color in between your two front teeth, no one will know the difference


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2016)

JUST RIP IT OUT, PAINLESS


----------



## vogelbiene (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> PLZ IT HURTS



that's usually what happens when you
stick a nail between your teeth. 

this could be a children's book


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> just use a sharpie and color in between your two front teeth, no one will know the difference



They make teeth enamel in black so this isn't that bad


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 21, 2016)

....

And now I remember why I steered clear of forums. I'm too ****ing old for this.

Get help. Medical, psychiatric, or just a nice hobby that doesn't involve wasting people's time. Whatever you need to do, just go do that.

Cheers!


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 21, 2016)

if you're bleeding and in pain, why the hell are you still on here typing, call for help!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

amanda1983 said:


> ....
> 
> And now I remember why I steered clear of forums. I'm too ****ing old for this.
> 
> ...



daddy issues


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

omg i ****** love this thread!, keep it comin, i knew it was a good idea to buy popcorn today!


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> daddy issues



More like too much time, not enough to do methinks... meh. Waste of time to keep replying in any case so I'm out.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Elian told me not to call 911


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 21, 2016)

put a knife over your gums and slice to remove the nail without pain


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

I mean go ahead if you want to damage your teeth.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG THEY ACTUALLY DID IT IM CRYING.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Update guys I am at the hospital now before they take tests on me and **** they think I'm gonna have to have surgery to get it out cause it's so far in and I have to get the shot for the rusty nail now  but I am currently on really extreme pain killers


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Update guys I am at the hospital now before they take tests on me and **** they think I'm gonna have to have surgery to get it out cause it's so far in and I have to get the shot for the rusty nail now  but I am currently on really extreme pain killers



Everyone warned you tbh. Get ready for that hospital bill.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

I would not recommend trying to get a tooth gap my pain is beauty though


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Update guys I am at the hospital now before they take tests on me and **** they think I'm gonna have to have surgery to get it out cause it's so far in and I have to get the shot for the rusty nail now  but I am currently on really extreme pain killers



im calling BS on the hospital thing, pic or  bs


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Everyone warned you tbh. Get ready for that hospital bill.



I live in Canada I can abuse drugs and get away with it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> im calling BS on the hospital thing, pic or  bs



How do I send pic I'm new here


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

I am literally laughing at this thread
Gamzee and Elin are the true MVP'S

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meligion said:


> I live in Canada I can abuse drugs and get away with it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



click the square pic button next to the flim when you reply.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Well Elin I can confidently say that your statement of "You've been here long enough to know how threads on this site end" is now officially true


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

I am still waiting on that picture proof.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

im at the hospital too, i needed oxygen

im in the room next to u


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> im at the hospital too, i needed oxygen
> 
> im in the room next to u



OMG I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> OMG I LOVE YOU.






come visit me


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> View attachment 177985
> 
> come visit me



what flowers do you want


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Sparro said:


> what flowers do you want



same though.
also
GIRL I AM WAITING FOR THAT PICTURE PROOF


----------



## Dogemon (Jul 21, 2016)

As a med student, I am physically cringing at this trolling.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> same though.
> also
> GIRL I AM WAITING FOR THAT PICTURE PROOF


What filter should I use and you live in Toronto too Elian?!!?!??


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> What filter should I use and you live in Toronto too Elian?!!?!??



no filter is needed I just want that proof.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

...
I just read like the last 6 pages
....
Just um

EHAT THE ACTUAL **** IS GOING ON LMAOOO THIS HAS GOTTA BE A TROLL


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

dis one


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> As a med student, I am physically cringing at this trolling.



Ur profile pic is making me cringe


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

why is this not closed yet XD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Ur profile pic is making me cringe



umm leave Isabelle alone??
prove to us you're not trolling and give us that pic you said you would upload.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> why is this not closed yet XD



Seriously what is this


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

Is this izzy alt


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> dis one



She looks like that ***** whose skin turned into rainbow stripes because she didn't eat her beans


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

im 5 and what is this?


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Is this izzy alt



Who is izzy

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm gonna have to stay in the hospital for three days guys this is bad


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

YOU LITERALLY AVOID EVERY POST ABOUT THE PICTURE SMH.


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

Take a pic of you with that nail in your gum


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> YOU LITERALLY AVOID EVERY POST ABOUT THE PICTURE SMH.



How I'm on iPad


----------



## Dogemon (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Ur profile pic is making me cringe



Let us know if the doctors can fix your attitude while you are there lol.


----------



## riummi (Jul 21, 2016)

pls drive that nail in my head


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Dogemon said:


> Let us know if the doctors can fix your attitude while you are there lol.



I don't think they can do miracle work you know


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> How I'm on iPad



U brought an ipad with you to the hospital?! congrats, u played urself, bull**** confirmed


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

riummi said:


> pls drive that nail in my head



Are you suicidal? You should really contact someone I'm always here if you need anybody to talk to remember that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neikkocat06 said:


> U brought an ipad with you to the hospital?! congrats, u played urself, bull**** confirmed



Wait guys the nurse is coming in they can't do the surgery tonight and besides its literally attached to me like perodorito


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> How I'm on iPad



take a pic with the ipad then use this square where my cursor is at to upload the pic


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Are you suicidal? You should really contact someone I'm always here if you need anybody to talk to remember that



Says the one "in the hospital" for hammering a nail into her gums


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Are you suicidal? You should really contact someone I'm always here if you need anybody to talk to remember that



I think you're missing the POINT.
Do I need to HAMMER it into your skull for you to understand?
Or will that just put the NAIL in the coffin?


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

the square on the far right is the one you click right next to the film icon


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

jav where u at i need an adult


----------



## Dogemon (Jul 21, 2016)

For relevant information to those following this trainwreck, painkillers would have knocked her out by now three times over lol.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

Elin said:


> jav where u at i need an adult



to tell u the tooth i don't think this whole tooth gap thing is a good idea u feel me knockin


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> Says the one "in the hospital" for hammering a nail into her gums



Please don't joke about that 2/3 transgendered kill themselves before they're 18

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dogemon said:


> For relevant information to those following this trainwreck, painkillers would have knocked her out by now three times over lol.



They're more like a happy high

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why does everyone think I'm trolling


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Javocado said:


> to tell u the tooth i don't think this whole tooth gap thing is a good idea u feel me knockin



my hero


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

I think you should see a doctor for extreme stupidity


----------



## boujee (Jul 21, 2016)

How big is the gap!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 21, 2016)

Javocado said:


> *to tell u the tooth* i don't think this whole tooth gap thing is a good idea u feel me knockin



OMG I CANT.


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Sparro said:


> I think you should see a doctor for extreme stupidity



I'm reporting this &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> OMG I CANT.



THATS MY DADDY

see where i get it from


----------



## Meligion (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> I'm reporting this ��



Also does anybody else have a cyst inside their earlobe?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

u ****** up son, just stop


----------



## Aleigh (Jul 21, 2016)

Meligion said:


> Please don't joke about that 2/3 transgendered kill themselves before they're 18
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Does nailing your gums make you trans?? Cause if not I then I think that had noTHING TO DO WITH WHAT I SAID LMAOO


----------



## Laudine (Jul 21, 2016)

Closing this thread since it's gotten largely off-topic. Please remember to follow post quality rule everyone, thanks!


----------

